# Master bedroom placement near dining/living room



## EdieKay (Apr 11, 2010)

We're remodeling a rectangular ranch and are going to transform the (virtually) unused family room and small 4th bedroom into a master suite. My mental block is that this is the last section of the house and it's right beside the dining room/living room. (Those are going to be the open space type with the wall between ripped out.) For some reason I don't like the idea of coming out of the bedroom and right into the living area. I've designed a little 5'x5' cove (itsy, bitsy hall) where if you were standing facing it, you'd see shelves straight ahead, a blank wall to the right, and the bedroom door to the left (set back about 18 inches). Still, I can't figure out whether this will be okay. My significant other feels like it's a waste of 25 sq. ft.

Does anyone happen to have any photos or links to photos of the type of area I'm talking about...including a living room with the bedroom door right there, a little hallway leading to the master suite, etc.? I'd LOVE to get a good visual to help me settle this matter in my head.

Thanks much!

EdieKay


----------

